# Kitchenaid refrigerator not making ice



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

If no water is coming out of the ice maker side of the valve, then you probably need a new one. I think those valves just wear out, I saw one that did that once.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Come to my house and I will give you a half-dozen ice-maker water control valves that read good continuity, or "ring out", but did not work when removed from service. Most of these valves have internal parts that go bad, or get grit from the water supply in them. I carry rebuilt valves with me and offer them to customers-cheap. IF I change out a valve for a new one, I rebuild the old one-usually a good internal cleaning, and keep it IF it works on my test stand. This is a good time to find out how one of these valves work. IF your's does not work you have two options, replace it with a new one, OR- take your's apart to see how it works, and see if you can clean/repair the internal parts. Often the screen on the inlet side is clogged and needs cleaning. Good Luck, David


----------

